# Building a 2000sf addition on a 1200sf house



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

wow, that's quite the undertaking! looks like there is no basement? just curious if there was a reason for this choice.

clearly you have more skills than shifting through 18 gears in a truck - so keep it up! this house is going to be amazing.

Knucklez


----------



## goobri (Mar 27, 2008)

*Basement???*

In Phoenix AZ basements are very rare. Not sure if it is because of the clay in the soil or the fact that we have so much space in the desert to build on. Some of the upper end homes going up are starting to put basements in, but they are touting the energy conservation in them since it is easier to cool the additional square footage.


----------



## owl (Jan 15, 2008)

is that the layout for the foundation?


----------



## goobri (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah, I poured about 2 inches over the top of the existing slab and around it to make a complete floor. was alot easier and cheaper than removing the concrete from under the bedrooms I tore down.


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*addition*

I'm impressed. I'm assuming you're getting it inspected and all that. Obviously the foundation is the most important part of the house in the long run. Keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## goobri (Mar 27, 2008)

*Finally a Roof*

As for the inspections, the last one was for the foundation, Inspector said I wouldn't need the next one until I got the Sheer panels up, after the roof was put on.

But I finally am getting it put on. fortunatly my son moved back to phoenix this week, and *BOY* does he know alot more about construction than me!!!!:thumbup: He's gotten some cool tattoo's while he was gone too.:laughing:


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

There's nothing like on the job experience,especially in home improvement!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Stumbled across this in a search
That's a big addition
Would have been nice to see finished pics


----------

